# just some help/advice (corn snakes)



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

im picking up 3 corn snakes on the weekend they have been seen breeding and i know its late in the season but just in case of eggs im attempting to build a home made incubator because i wanted to be prepared for eggs
i made some designs i know they are a stupid but anyway
i just wanted to see if a incubator like this would be suitable thanks.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks good to me.

Make sure you check the temperatures using a good digital thermometer and not just got off the stat dial as they are notoriously inaccurate and the insulating box will naturally raise the temperatures.

Best of luck!!


----------

